# This much belt whine normal?



## Polaris425

I havent heard that much whine in anyone else's videos, nor any of the one's Ive ridden with... lol


----------



## drtj

both of the can ams belts are screaming


----------



## wyo58

Does sound excessive on the first one and the last one to me too.


----------



## NMKawierider

Sounds more gear to me...like transmission or differencial. Either way...it sounds...not right.


----------



## jlgil73

I watched that video last night on youtube (I subscibe to Ostacruiser) I saw your comment on the video and I agree. Sounds excessive, but I havent ever riden with anyone who has had a canam.


----------



## wyo58

A friend has a can-am outty but we rarely ride around in low so have not heard that noise from his. Could very well be gear noise nmk!


----------



## filthyredneck

I rode on my buddy's wife's outty 650 (with her on it) and it didn't make any of that noise. We rode through a truck pit out at River Run Park....its got stock exhaust still so it was just quiet as can be.

Those two definitely don't sound too healthy.


----------



## Polaris425

yeah something is going on. In the video's, he says 2012 1000XT.... And I know he has one, so it could be that its a 2012 thing... I couldnt tell if what he was riding was the 2012 or not, but it probably is since he bought one, he has a walk-around of it in his vids. And he has another vid of a 2012 1000 Gade, and the other outty in the vid is a gade, so it would make sense that they could both be 2012 1000's and that's why those 2 are making the noise???

Comments, questions, suggestions...


----------



## gcfishguy

Funny, I read this thread and then 30 seconds later I'm at a different site and someone said "At least it's not as bad as that "power wheels" sound that snorkeled canams make..."

By that comment it would seem like a common thing.

While watching the video I was thinking that with the exhaust being silent (under water), it would make any other noises seem all that much louder...


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yeah I considered that. 

But I've been around other Outty's & watched a lot of videos & none of them make THAT much whine. lol


----------



## NMKawierider

Maybe its just low-range gear whine.


----------



## eagleeye76

With all that whine I need to find me some cheese...


----------



## Waddaman

Ive been watching Osta's vids for quite a while now. And ive talked to blackie205 online (the guy on the renegade). There not 2012's. Osta rides a 2010 Red 800 outty XT and blackie owns more then one gade, but i know for certain its a 2010 or 2011. Im not sure if osta has a 1000 outty but i know he has a commander as ive read comments. One of the guy that rides with them has the 1000 outty with the weird looking snorkels. And as the belt noise goes, it does sound a bit loud BUT when watching this (atleast when hes driving) Hes ON the machine with snorkels pointed in his direction and his exhaust is under water. BUT I do agree that it does sound a bit unusual and louder then normal. And to add, Im not sure if this makes a difference, but they both also run QSC clutch kits, i know the renegade has a whole QSC primary, not sure about osta's outty.


----------



## DLB

Sounds like a pig being slaughtered alive in that CVT...that RZR XP sounds surprisingly good though.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah that rzr was sharp


----------



## oft brute

i rode an outty 1000 the other day and they do have a funny whine to them. when they go by at full speed they sound like a jet taking off from a carrier.


----------



## chadwyk

It's accually the clutches making the whining sound. On a stock Can Am you can not hear it but when it is snorkeled above the pod, it magnifies the sound. And when the exaust is under water in a wheelie, all you hear is the clutches making the whine sound. Being a Ham owner, I love that sound.


----------



## Polaris425

I'd love to be a can am owner. Lol


----------



## drtj

watched this video too & 3 bikes seem to have a good whine to them too. Listen @ 1:30, 4:10, 4:40.


----------



## Polaris425

they must ride there a lot b/c there's no way in heck id have just hauled out across that w/ all that duck weed floating around... no visibility lol

and I hope that yeller canam had ninja snorks!


----------



## drtj

I heard that. If its a new place im riding at, I'm slow rollin' it a few times to learn the bottom.

I thought about that too bc he got kinda deep for a minute. lol


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

Polaris425 said:


> they must ride there a lot b/c there's no way in heck id have just hauled out across that w/ all that duck weed floating around... no visibility lol
> 
> and I hope that yeller canam had ninja snorks!


Oh yeah they ride all over there man. I wish i lived there.


----------

